# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร MT รุ่น GP-1268 กำลังส่งแรง ย่าน136-174MHz ขายถูกเพราะ:จะปิดกิจการด่วน

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสาร GP-1268 ■บอกเลยจิ๋วแต่แจ๋ว
แบตรีLi-iONทนทาน เบาดี ใช้นาน ใช้ลืม 2200ma.
●ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้ 
รุ่นใหม่ล่าสุดมาแรง พกง่าย เสียงเพาะ มีก่อนเท่ก่อนใคร.
บอร์ดแท้(ย่านดำ)136-174MHz
■ฟรี!!!ลงโปรแกรมให้16ช่อง
《ขายถูกเพราะเฮียใหญ่เลิกกิจการลดสินค้าราคาถูก》 คุณภาพเสียงดีเยื่ยม!!! เสียงเพาะสุดๆ พร้อมตั้งโปรมแกรมฟรี16ช่อง 
■ย่านดำ136-175MHz เล่นง่ายพกพาสะดวกเล็กกะทัดรัด แบตเตอรี่ขายถูก อะไหล่หาง่าย ใช้ดีมากๆ (แต่คนส่วนใหญ่ไม่รู้จักเลยไม่ใช้กันทั้งๆที่คุณภาพดีเยื่ยมมากๆ)
《ขอดูภาพเพิ่มได้ที่LINEนะ》 ▪▪พร้อมใช้งานเลย▪▪

●นัดรับได้ที่กทม.MRTจตุจักร,BTSบางซื่อ,บางโพ,กระทุ่มแบน,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย5,สาย5,วัดอ้อมน้อย,วัดนางสาว,สนามหลวง,สนามบินน้ำ,ท่าน้ำนนท์,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,ประชาชื่น,ท่าเข้าวัดท่าไม้,ถ.บรมราชชนนีฯ หรือส่งไปรษณีย์Emsได้.

☆☆☆รับประกันครับ☆☆☆ ■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทมไลน์Lineนะจร้า
สนใจทักID LINE=0966062544

●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ จะได้สบายใจทั้ง2ฝ่าย
(สอบถามข้อมูลได้ แม่ค้าใจดี)

ID LINE = 0966062544 (ID)
TEL. = 0966062544.
TEL. = 0905581988.

----------

